# Ausrichtung der Lüfter & Airflow



## Nazrim (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin beim Zusammenbau eines neuen Systems und habe das erste mal eine AiO Wasserkühlung (Alphacool Eisbär LT 360) und jetzt stehe ich vor der folgenden Frage bzw. Situation:

Ein be quiet! pure base 500DX ist das Gehäuse. Im Lieferumfang sind 3 Pure Wings 2 140mm Lüfter enthalten.
Die 3 Pure Wings wollte ich so installieren:
- Einer an der Gehäuserückseite
- Zwei im Deckel

Die AiO wollte ich an der Front montieren. Die AiO soll aus dem Gehäuse raus blasen, ansonsten blase ich ja die heiße Luft wieder ins Gehäuse rein (- alles andere macht keinen wirklichen Sinn, oder? -). Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich die drei Pure Wings in das Gehäuse rein blasen lassen muss, damit der Air Pressure passt. Für die beiden Lüfter im Deckel ist das kein Problem, da hat das Gehäuse ja einen Filter, aber auf der Rückseite hat das Gehäuse keinen Filter und ich würde mir da ungern dann unnötig Staub rein ziehen.

Wie würde hier eurer Meinung nach die beste Ausrichtung der Lüfter aussehen? Übersehe ich vielleicht was?

Zusätzliche Info, bei der ich nicht weiß, ob sie relevant ist: Ich hab ein bisschen recherchiert und so wie es aussieht ist der Unterschied zwischen Push bzw. Pull in der Kühlung nur marginal, daher wollte ich auf eine Push Installation wählen. Also Lüfter -> Radiator -> Gehäuse.

Viele Grüße
Nazrim


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2021)

Würde ich anders machen. Vorne rein, hinten und oben raus. Wieso?
Du hast ne luftgekühlte Grafikkarte. Diese bezieht ihre frische Luft von unten und stößt sie seitlich und anschließend nach oben aus. Deshalb muss die frische Luft auch in den Ansaugbereich der Karte geblasen werden. Bei deinem Aufbau käme die frische Luft von oben, trifft auf die Abluft der Graka, drückt sie wieder runter und die Karte läuft mindestens zum Teil mit vorgewärmter Luft. 
Ob du jetzt den Radiator in die Front oder in den Deckel setzt, kommt auf deine Zielsetzung an. In der Front ist für die CPU natürlich ideal, aber weniger gut für die Grafikkarte. Im Deckel wird die CPU wärmer, dafür läuft aber die Grafikkarte kühler und damit wesentlich leiser. 
Nächster Punkt, Lüfterdrehzahlen. Eine 360er AiO schafft ziemlich viel, ohne die Lüfter wirklich hochdrehen lassen zu müssen. Da kannst du eine sehr flache Lüfterkurve fahren, sofern du keinen 12900k mit 250W Dauerlast laufen lässt.
Da ergibt sich dann aber bei der Montage in der Front ein Problem. Ein Radiator frisst einen guten Teil des Luftstroms. Da kommt dann weniger Luft rein und die ist auch noch vorgewärmt. 
Meines Erachtens nach ideal wäre es, den Radi oben zu platzieren und vorne 2 einblasende 140er. Der Grund ist einfach. Durch den unteren 140er wird die Grafikkarte direkt mit Frischluft versorgt und die Abluft wird zu guten Teilen durch den Hecklüfter entsorgt. Der obere 140er versorgt die Grafikkarte eher weniger. Da wird ein guter Teil der Luft dann von der AiO genutzt, die nur zum Teil mit der Abluft der Grafikkarte gefüttert wird. So würde ich es jedenfalls machen, außer du kannst noch einen Lüfter im Boden platzieren. Das wäre dann wirklich ideal.


----------



## Nazrim (7. Dezember 2021)

Der Radiator passt oben nicht hin, da wäre das maximum ein 240er. Aber deine Argumentation ist schlüssig, werde ich so machen wie du beschreibst, also vorne rein, Rest raus. Danke


----------

